# NEAT Apprentice question.



## JHOB (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi everyone new to the forum, currently looking to get into NEATs apprenticeship program. My Local is 351 which i just applied to today for inside wireman, but they told me to become an apprentice for outside lineman, which is what i want to do, i have to apply through NEAT. Has anyone gone through NEATs program and can give me some insight on it? I'm curious as to when they will be having the next bootcamp in my area. i will be applying soon as a finish my CDL in a couple weeks. Any information is helpful thanks guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @JHOB!

Are you currently working in the trade or still trying to get in?

Haven't dealt with the NEAT program.

Have you contacted the power companies in your area to see how they hire?


----------



## JHOB (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks MechanicalDVR. Not currently in the trade right now I'm still in the military getting out in a few months and trying to work with the helmets to hardhats program to see if that will help me out. But to answer your question no I have not contacted any power companies I did however talk to one company at a job fair that kind of operates the same way test, interview and wait for a call. I may put an application in with them to just to open my doors little more. seems like neat pays really well through the apprenticeship program though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JHOB said:


> Thanks MechanicalDVR. Not currently in the trade right now I'm still in the military getting out in a few months and trying to work with the helmets to hardhats program to see if that will help me out. But to answer your question no I have not contacted any power companies I did however talk to one company at a job fair that kind of operates the same way test, interview and wait for a call. I may put an application in with them to just to open my doors little more. seems like neat pays really well through the apprenticeship program though.


Your welcome.

Helmets to hardhats is a great program.

What is your current MOS?

If I were you I'd make some calls. 

I think linework in general pays fairly well.

You also realize there are forums just for linemen/linework?

You may want to look there for job offerings as well.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Befor i got into ibew insidewire man apprenticeship I wanted to be a linesman as well 

First step is to get cdl
Then apply online at beats website 
Then you will receive call to take aptitude test depending how you score you will be giving a number

For interveiw after interveiw I belive your out on list for second interveiw 
And they will call u to let you know if you start boot camp 

I would call them and they give u all the info


----------

